# pt gear?



## bojangles (3 Apr 2005)

Just wondering if we are to bring our own pt gear or is it issued? I know we have to bring our own runing shoes but what about shorts/t-shirt? Also, what about swim suits? 

Bojangles


----------



## shaboing (3 Apr 2005)

for reserves we bring our own, i dont know about regs. and make sure you get good running shoes that are good for your feet. at the running room they will do a free foot assessment to make sure you get the right shoes so you will minimize your chances of injury


----------



## Sundborg (3 Apr 2005)

If you are referring to reg force basic training, yes they will give you all the PT gear you need, including a swim suite.


----------



## Clipse (3 Apr 2005)

Can you bring your own suit?


----------



## Inch (3 Apr 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Can you bring your own suit?



You can bring whatever you want, you just won't be wearing it. Uniformity is the name of the game on basic training, that means everyone wears the same birth control speedo or pseudo shorts that you're issued.


----------



## Clipse (3 Apr 2005)

Ah, thanks! By the way I like your cat.


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 Apr 2005)

The swimsuits for men could be better described as "Banana Hammocks" as for the pt gear, it's grey shorts with white t-shirts and grey trim, a regular fashion statement both


----------



## Clipse (3 Apr 2005)

lol what are "Bananna Hammocks"?


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 Apr 2005)

Ha Ha, a banana hammock man, cmon, the swim trunks provided are shiny blue spandex, whilst doffed it makes it look like a banana in a hammock Si? ;D


----------



## Inch (3 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Ha Ha, a banana hammock man, cmon, the swim trunks provided are shiny blue spandex, whilst doffed it makes it look like a banana in a hammock Si? ;D



That's awesome! We always called them birth control shorts since you never had to worry about picking up a lady while wearing those things.


----------



## patrick666 (3 Apr 2005)

I'd imagine they also  have some adverse effect on sperm count as well... They hang for a reason...


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 Apr 2005)

Birth Control Shorts LMAO, ha ha


----------



## patrick666 (3 Apr 2005)

Banana Hammock Battalion... machineguns and watersports!


----------



## LittlePammy (3 Apr 2005)

I hope the women's swimsuits aren't as bad as the mens.  lol


----------



## Clipse (3 Apr 2005)

rats, I can feel the shortening of my soldiers already


----------



## Private Parts (3 Apr 2005)

FYI, they'll also issue you a sweatsuit - heavy greay material.  IMO, excellent gear - just be sure to wash it separately the first time - the dye in it runs like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## armyrules (5 Apr 2005)

LOL Banana Hammok are they really ugly and unbearingly tight on the package? Cause my  buddy won't enjoy that sort of treatment!


----------



## Island Ryhno (5 Apr 2005)

Picture yourself with Baloney Skins glued to your nuts and bolts  8)


----------



## NavalGent (5 Apr 2005)

I was issued normal swim trunks in st.jean last summer...indistinguishable from something one could pick up at giant tiger or something


----------



## patrick666 (5 Apr 2005)

Is there a choice or are you issued what they give you? 

Cheers


----------



## Inch (5 Apr 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Is there a choice or are you issued what they give you?
> 
> Cheers



You get what they give you, most of the guys on my BOTC got the pseudo shorts (like biker shorts but about the length of old school rugby shorts), the big boned newfie got the speedo. I guess the Supply Tech though it'd be funny, and man was he right!


----------



## Clipse (5 Apr 2005)

Hey guys, is there anything else you can give advice on bringing thats not on the kit list, like footpowder, hand sanatizer etc.?


----------



## brin11 (5 Apr 2005)

LittlePammy said:
			
		

> I hope the women's swimsuits aren't as bad as the mens.   lol


No such luck!


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Picture yourself with Baloney Skins glued to your nuts and bolts   8)


 That's not right.



			
				Clipse said:
			
		

> Hey guys, is there anything else you can give advice on bringing thats not on the kit list, like footpowder, hand sanatizer etc.?


 Yeah footpowder is a good idea to keep your feet from being gross but not sure about the hand sanatizer


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

Body Glide, get it at The Running Room, it's the best gear ever, that and some Poly Prop socks and Have at er  8)


----------



## Clipse (6 Apr 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Body Glide, get it at The Running Room, it's the best gear ever, that and some Poly Prop socks and Have at er   8)



What exactly is body glide, and where can I find the running room?


----------



## patrick666 (6 Apr 2005)

http://www.google.ca/local?hl=en&lr=&q=the+running+room&near=Toronto,+ON&sa=X&oi=localr

Pick one.  ;D

Cheers


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

Body glide is like speed stick deodorant, but it keeps you from getting blisters and chafing etc. Great gear.


----------



## Canadian Sig (6 Apr 2005)

On my BMQ (2003) we were allowed to buys swimsuits from the Canex so we didnt have to wear the issued speedo. My wife who also did BMQ was given the same option.  

PS. Those suits are also called " Grape huggers"..lol


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (6 Apr 2005)

you could always get rash guards to wear under your clothes as well


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Apr 2005)

Grape Smugglers

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Are the prices at thr Running Room expensive?


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

The prices are not expensive for the gear they sell, however it's all higher end stuff, depends on what you're looking for. I've not seen the body glide elsewhere so you may have to buy it there. It's not expensive $10 for a big stick. They are the best place to buy running shoes as they will fit you according to your stride etc. the clothing prices are expensive, I found Sport Chek a little less expensive for things like Nike Dry Sphere etc, I also like Sport Chek because they carry Under Armour which is the best gear ever. A little hint though, it's all basically the same thing, the product called Cool Max is sold on a number of brand name clothing for a high price or you could go to Costco and get Cool Max by Somo for 1/4 the price and it's sharp looking as well


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks for the info Island Rhyno will have to go check the Running Room out do you know the average price for shoes?


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

Probably wouldn't get anything for under $119 bucks, I was at our local store just last night. That being said you don't have to buy your shoes there, ask them to analyse your foot strike etc and ask them to recommend a shoe type (motion control,cushioning etc) and then head off to Sport Chek which I believe has some shoes on sale this week 2 for $99   I'm flat footed so I use to wear a motion control shoe but then I had biomechanical inserts made and the shoes rolled my foot too much. The last pair of running shoes I purchased at Sport Chek 3 weeks ago are Nike Air Max Moto 2 for about $80 it was 1/2 price, the shoe was regular $160. One thing to caution, DON'T let the Sport Chek people sell you on the shoe, they don't know jack about the technical aspects of the shoes for the most part (just ask them what Motion Control shoes they have and this is the look you'll get  :-\) Also buy what feels good not what looks good, if you buy on looks, you'll pay in the long run, no pun intended


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks again great advice did you buy your shoes there? which store wold you reccommend?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (6 Apr 2005)

You should be able to get decent shoes for anywhere between $80 - $150 ... anything in the $120+ category is pretty high-end (i.e., extra "performance" features you won't really need unless you are planning to race).  I read somewhere (in these forums?) that Running Room gives a military discount (ask them).

Bodyglide is the best thing ever: works 100% (except in the spots you miss)!


----------



## Island Ryhno (6 Apr 2005)

They do have a military discount and you have to show your I.D. I say lady, green is my colour and I like the haircut  8) ArmyRules I live in St.John's NL so I can't advise to which store is best in your area, if you're new to the shoe bit, I'd say stick to the running room, tell them what you're looking for and they will point you in the right direction  :threat:


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (6 Apr 2005)

As far as chain stores go, you can't beat Running Room!  ;D


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

Yeah I bet I know that there is one in Ottawa gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Carman (6 Apr 2005)

I just spoke to my recruiter today and was told to bring my own swimsuit; they were not supplied. Colour and style didn't matter as long as it wasn't skimpy!


----------



## Bull_STR (6 Apr 2005)

Carman said:
			
		

> I just spoke to my recruiter today and was told to bring my own swimsuit; they were not supplied. Colour and style didn't matter as long as it wasn't skimpy!


I was told the same thing.  They do NOT supply the ole' Speedo.  Just bring your shorts.  But for gods sake please dont make them too short. lol


----------



## Clipse (6 Apr 2005)

Thank God, lol...atleast I will feel more comfortable now  :dontpanic:


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Thank God, lol...atleast I will feel more comfortable now   :dontpanic:


You and me both.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

I feel better now  No speedo for me.


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

I know what your saying.  I wouldnt want anyone to have to see me in a speedo.  I know the guys would puke and the women would go running.  No not that bad but really those are not for me.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

I hear ya bro


----------



## NavalGent (7 Apr 2005)

Clipse said:
			
		

> Hey guys, is there anything else you can give advice on bringing thats not on the kit list, like footpowder, hand sanitizer etc.?



Purell rules, you can get it in those little bottles that you can barely feel in your pocket. When you're in the field, it's very convenient for hygiene after whizzing or dumping, or before a meal. 

You are given foot powder in St.Jean, it comes in a blue and white bottle, and it is useless compared to Gold Bond. They don't sell Gold Bond at the Canex, so I highly recommend picking some up before you leave.


----------



## armyrules (7 Apr 2005)

When I was in cadets they issued me footpowder at camp and I thought it worked great. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Sappo (18 Apr 2005)

swim wear for bmq?

im confused... but we just finished out 2nd last weekend before grad... and have not touched a pool.

why are some recruits doing swimming while others dont on bmq?

is this something we will get on sq?


----------



## Inch (18 Apr 2005)

Sappo said:
			
		

> swim wear for bmq?
> 
> im confused... but we just finished out 2nd last weekend before grad... and have not touched a pool.
> 
> ...



We're talking about Reg Force, where we had pool PT at least once a week. I didn't swim either when I did my Reserve training on the weekends.


----------



## Glorified Ape (19 Apr 2005)

Wtf... speedos? We were issued navy blue, mid-thigh length, average swim trunks. No speedos, no civi bathing suits.

All that fancy-shmancy poly-pro stuff for running is unnecessary, I find. I made the mistake of not bringing white cotton socks, so for the first 4 weeks or so I ran in grey cotton socks underneath the standard issue wool socks (the cotton socks 'cause I can't stand the itching from the wool). It really wasn't that bad and running in standard cotton socks didn't affect me negatively in any way.

A good pair of running shoes is key, which I brought. The ones they issued me were crap, but I had to take them. They were the old, grey shoes with the foam mid-sole and orange bottom. I tell you, having messed up feet in the military is hell - the boots don't fit properly, they can't issue you any running shoes but the crap ones I got, and any medical exam of your feet or ankles will inevitably yield a shocked expression and a "um... uh... is that normal for you?" response. I had severe club feet as a kid, repaired with surgery, so my feet are strangely shaped - high instep, incredibly huge arch, very wide foot, but a size 8.5. Needless to say my balance isn't spectacular with my height being 6'2". I got jacked up for having my boots tied too lose until they realised that bulge halfway up the laces was actually part of my foot busting out of the boot. The expression of horror on my sgt's face upon this realization was priceless. He took me straight to the QM to get a different pair of boots but alas, I already had the best they could do.


----------

